# difference between bandit 200+ and 250xp



## ronney (Oct 7, 2009)

can someone tell me the differences between bandit 200+ and 250xp.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 7, 2009)

ronney said:


> can someone tell me the differences between bandit 200+ and 250xp.



From the Bandit website:

The Model 200XP is our mid-range 12-inch disc-style chipper. This unit is slightly bigger than the 150, and features a 45-inch wide infeed tray opposed to the 35" infeed tray found on the 150XP. The 200XP is best suited for tree services that specialize in light tree removal and brush clean-up. A 14" x 17" chipper opening and powerful engine options ranging from 65 to 140 horsepower makes this unit a real workhorse.


The Model 250XP is our largest and most popular 12-inch disc-style chipper. Because of its large 12 1/2" x 19" chipper opening and it's large 64-inch wide infeed hopper, this unit will easily chip large branches, trees, and forked material. The hydraulic feed system is also more powerful, allowing for greater pulling and compressing power. A wide variety of engine options are available for this unit, ranging from 65 to 140 horsepower.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're shopping for one, I'm selling my bandit 200+.

If you want to chip mostly brush and have a way to get rid of firewood size branches and logs, a 200+ is more than enough to do the job. However, if you are looking to chip up to 12" material on a regular basis, then I would recommend a 250. My 200+ might take up to 12" stuff but I would never want to push it to its max on a regular basis. I only chipped up to 6" stuff with ny 200+ and the rest went into the dump trailer for firewood. I now am having a difficult time giving firewood logs away so I bought an 18" chipper to handle bigger materials as I can give away chips to more folks. I don't need the smaller chipper anymore so it needs a new home. It's friendly and doesn't bark or bite. Please, won't you give it a new home?


----------

